# I have branches and what next ?



## kooniu (Jan 11, 2013)

I just cut a few branches of blackthorn, are not the same as I dreamed (they have too little spikes on the bottom), but are strait and have the proper thickness. I'll take before you get for doing the handle should be dry. Does anyone know how long? sticmakers pages I read with them ... aged for several years. I do not know if I have enough time

(picture is in galery)


----------



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

I can't really say how long to let blackthorn dry. I've taken sticks from the woods and immediately carved faces in them and made canes. Many turned out just fine but a few of the harder woods (oasage orange specifically) would crack in a couple of months.

Having never worked with blackthorn, I'd say you probably should let it dry a minimum of 6 months and it would be better if you could let it go a couple of years.

I really like the third one from the left. I can see a great walking stick coming out of that one.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

The traditional "proper" material for a shillelagh, or so I read. Whatever you do, I will be interested in the result.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

One of the challenges is waiting for them to dry. My stock, most of it anyhow is nearing on two years and I know it's

workable now. I cut it longer to compensate for checking as you look like you've done in your gallery photo's. Keep

an eye on the wood, and as it dries it'll feel lighter when picked up and you'll probably be able to tell when it's dry

enough to saw it to length and start sanding.

One of the pleasures I found with this hobby, while waiting for initial stock to dry was getting out time and time again,

on the lookout for more sticks and natural bend canes. It can be a lot of fun.


----------



## kooniu (Jan 11, 2013)

is not easy to wait, I already see the effect of my work, but I understand that it is time for everything, for the two years I will have dozens of other, perhaps better branch


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

One way is to weigh the wood every month or so and when it stops losing weight it should be ready.


----------

